# Help with pronunciation of Philipp Glass's opera Akhnaten



## Pabmig (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello! I have to rehearse one chorus's scene of the opera Akhnaten by Philipp Glass and I need help with the pronunciation of the ancient egyptian text. I haven't found any really helpful information and it would be great if somebody could give me a hint. Here it is, the coronation scene:


Ye-nedj hrak yemi em hetepu
Neb aut yeb sekhem kha-u
Neb wereret ka shuti
Nefer seshed ka hedjet
Mertu netcheru maanek
Sekhi men em weptek

Thank you!

Pablo


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's the Coronation:





Hope this helps!


----------

